# Requesting Advice for Possible Purchase...



## Rasko501 (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm having a heck of a time deciding what gun to purchase - the Sig 229 was my top choice but I'm hoping to maybe find a suitable alternative at a more reasonable price, and my search has led me to Taurus. I've considered Springfield, Walther, and others, but I've decided I like the look and prices of some Taurus models, and was hoping I could get some advice.

I want a medium frame 9mm that will be used primarily for target practice, but I'd like to think it would also make a good gun for home defense. A smooth trigger pull is also important (I love the Sig 228's single action pull, for example). 

These are the models I'm most interested in:

PT909-10
PT909B
24/7PLS-9B-10
99B-17

These are all sweet looking guns, seem to be reasonably priced, and pretty much meet my spec preferences. Of course, I can only afford one, so what do you guys think?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have not shot any of them so I'll tell you what I would do. Go to a shop or show and handle each one of them. I would buy the one that feels best to me. I have found when not able to shoot the gun I might want to do this and so far it has worked. I have turned down many deals when the gun didn't feel right to me. Even guns of the same make and model will have a different feel to it. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## Rasko501 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Baldy. I'm actually making arrangements to get down to Targetmaster in Delaware to do exactly that - over 100 guns available in their rental program! :smt067


----------



## Rasko501 (Apr 6, 2007)

Finally shot some of the guns I was considering for a purchase, and have to say I don't think much of Taurus guns.

Springfield's XD was far superior to any Taurus I fired, so I settled on the 4" service model, 9mm. Great gun!


----------

